
Building Twelve Factor Apps on Heroku - _pius
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/8/15/twelve-factor-apps
======
beat
The Twelve Factor App turned my head upside down. I'm day-jobbing in the
enterprise J2EE world, and it drove me to the conclusion that _the industry
does enterprise all wrong_. Integration and configuration management are
generally nightmares with these big enterprise systems. With Twelve Factor,
the chances for variation between developer desktops, testing environments,
and production are greatly reduced.

